# Solved: mspaint.exe



## Frecon (Aug 31, 2004)

I have Winxp Home with SP2. MSPaint has suddenly become inoperative. I can find a file "mspaint.exe" in C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386 but it won,t open. I get a message that says "Paint has encountered a problem and needs to close" I sent the error report for several days in a row but nothing changed. There is also a file "mspaint.exe - 24970129.pf in the Windows Prefetch file but it won,t open either. Any suggestions? Would appreciate.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The actual Paint program is located in C:\WINDOWS\system32

You could try deleting the mspaint.exe - 24970129.pf file in the Prefetch folder.


----------



## Frecon (Aug 31, 2004)

Deleted the file in prefetch but can,t find any mention of a mspaint file in Windows/32.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Then its likely been deleted or uninstalled. Go to Add or Remove Programs in the Control Panel and select to Add/Remove Windows Components. Paint is under Accessories. If its already installed then uninstall it and then reinstall it.


----------



## Frecon (Aug 31, 2004)

I had tried that previously but i tried it a minute ago and it worked. Thank you.


----------

